

So you want to start a web startup? - briankim
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6gZ4vk_Tw4

======
moge
thank you, I was just having a down moment (rough day in startup-ville) and
this totally made me laugh.

~~~
acangiano
Was the rough day related to <http://HangWith.me>?

~~~
moge
heh, yeah it was :)

I REALLY need to find a partner who can program better than I can. My skills
are wasted on hacking. Can get frustrating at times.

~~~
phillijw
Have you tried raising a flag out there for anyone to help?

~~~
moge
'out there' is a big scary place :)

I have and I have a few people offering to help and a few more offering to
help - for a fee. The frustration comes with the problem that the people who
offer to help never do and the people who I hire to help often move much
slower than my patience can allow for. This is mostly due to the fact that I
am broke and can only afford people who do this on the side.

Don't get me wrong it's not that I cannot program, thus solving my own
problem, it's that after years of trying, learning and effort I still suck at
programming. What takes me hours to do takes [you] minutes. That's hours away
from everything else. Hours of frustration and hours of face-bashing.

I am actively attending meet-ups, I am here and numerous other places and I am
actively 'socializing'.

The great irony is that it is easier to find users than it is to find a
partner.

